# How my little brother removed the crank pulley bolt on his 7 series - The ghetto way!



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

For a week we've been trying to get this bolt off,used several bits added on top of the biggest breaker bar Halfords sell,including a 2 metre piece of scaffolding but it wasn't budging,and we were also bending the locking pin we had placed

Came home from work and I saw my brother made this,and had it wedged into several places on top to stop the crank from moving,along with locking pin,this in my opinion define's ghetto engineering lol - they're strip's of metal used for shelving I think,had them lying around in the garage,the one's around the bolt itself he had bent around to make it fit around it.


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol one way of doing it!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Proper hero!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are you sure you didn't just catch him making a ****ing machine?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> are you sure you didn't just catch him making a ****ing machine?


Interestingly enough (but not surprisingly) I have a video of one of those devices on my PC.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

didn't get it off one of my links did you?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Surprisingly, no. I tend to avoid your offerings for previously explained reasons.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Interestingly enough (but not surprisingly) I have a video of one of those devices on my PC.


Was it radio controlled by any chance ? I saw one in a video that was partly made from an old electric wheel chair and was radio controlled so could be driven around the yard. Some people have too much time.

Would have been funny had he sent his mrs down the road on it though


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Was it radio controlled by any chance ? I saw one in a video that was partly made from an old electric wheel chair and was radio controlled so could be driven around the yard. Some people have too much time.
> 
> Would have been funny had he sent his mrs down the road on it though


Dunno, I normally look at what it does to the girl attached to it rather than what's controlling it.

To the OP, sorry for dragging this off topic, your brother knows the meaning of necessity being the mother of invention.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol no probs guys  - it did the job well that's for sure!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Now flog it to The Tate Modern - probably get a fortune for it.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> it did the job well that's for sure!


That's the only bit that matters... Its surprising the ideas you can have when resources are limited.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol it's going up in the garage as a display,got a big enough space to cover so we're also sticking that up


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

good old E38..... proper car!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah ha,I see you have one aswell Steve? They're amazing car's,he use to have the normal 740i and was looking at fitting an LPG kit,however this one came on the market with an LPG kit and alot of history so he brought this and sold that.
It's a 740iL - the thing is HUGE! Seriously massive in the back,going to have a proper detail and i'll put some pictures up,got alot of M Sport kit on it,i think it is one but i'm not to sure so i'll check with him


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

lol that is cool, ghetto engineering FTW !!


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Very smart


----------

